# Siamese or Himalayan??



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

So I adopted this cutie about a month ago now. His background is unknown and I was curious if you guys think he looks like a Siamese or Himalayan?


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Click on photos to in large ^


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think a himi, since he looks like he started white and got a "dirty nose", but I could be wrong. I thought the difference between the two was the starting coat before the markings.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

A true himi is rare they have to be pure white with clear brown accents. A Siamese has creamy fur and brown on nose and ears and sometimes elsewhere xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I thought the Himis were much more common than the Siamese! Woops! Looks like your rat has ruby eyes and creamy coat, just like my boy Siloh. He's precious!!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I am saying Siamese. From the pictures his coat doesn't look 100% white to me. More like a very light cream colour.
He's beautiful! O.O


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Siamese it is then  his coat is deffently cream not white. Thx guys I am just in love with his markings :3


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I just love his face shape 2! He has the perfect amount of bulk in his face! I really wish I knew who/where he came from but they didn't provide me with a lot of information  I would love another rat like him!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Siamese rats are just absolutely gorgeous. 2 out of my 7 are Siamese and they are definately the most beautiful.... No offense to the girls hehe xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Deffently agree with you on that I've never had a rat as cutie as my little simease boy


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

He's so cute! I really want a Siamese dumbo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

What a cutie pie! A Siamese I believe 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

